# What ya got for Christmas?



## Dunkem

Ok lets hear what ya all got. I got some Cabellas money (sorry Loke, I told her Gunnies but she forgot) Some nice socks and a new suitcase? Not sure about the suitcase, either she wants my butt gone :shock: or she is planning a trip.


----------



## Bax*

I got a smaller bank account.


----------



## Bax*

Got some backpacking gear, a gift card to buy a new ECU for my bike, and some new riding pants / jersey. 

My kids made a good haul. Santa was too nice to them this year.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Upper respiratory infection, unexplained back pain and more ice from the ice queen


----------



## widget22

I got a Benchmade Grizzly Creek knife and a Phoneskope


----------



## johnnycake

I got some happy kids, and the "joy" of being "responsible" and saving up down payment money. 

I asked for an ice fishing tent and a .22, but I guess Santa didn't appreciate my dreams of shooting his reindeer next year.


----------



## BPturkeys

oh crap, did we have Christmas again?


----------



## DallanC

We helped my boy into his first vehicle. So yea, not much else.


-DallanC


----------



## Karl

New shoulder holster, book, scarf, NCAA hoodie, NFL gloves.

The gloves are great for shoveling snow. Used them already on Xmas day. My niece got them for me.

The hoodie needs to be exchanged for a front zipping hoodie. I don't like pullovers because I can't use them with the shoulder holster. My other niece got this.

The scarf is perfect. My nephew in law got it for me.

The book took me 32 hours to read -- once I started reading it I could not put it down. "Killing The Rising Sun" by Bill O'Reilly. My niece got me this also, and my sister wants to read it now.

The shoulder holster is perfect too. I removed all the plastic buckles and replaced them with metal rings. Replaced the elastic with paracord. Now it is unbreakable. It works for open carry or concealed. When I hike or backpack I like to wear this O/C. Otherwise concealed at all other times. This was a gift to myself.

My sister told me what to buy for each of them, so all in all the retail Santa made a killing. We had our gift exchange after Xmas dinner.

I got my little grand nephew a G/I Joe hat from the Army/Navy G/I Surplus store on Redwood Road. He wears it with his camo PJ's.

My sister wanted a box of 1 dozen cupcakes for dessert so I ordered these at a bakery and picked them up the day before. They went fast after dinner.


----------



## Karl

johnnycake said:


> ... but I guess Santa didn't appreciate my dreams of shooting his reindeer next year.


For some reason Santa's reindeer are the one animal that I never regret or hesitate killing. I guess I view them as walking meat, not like other mammals such as bears, wolves, lions, 'yotes, dogs, or cats. It must be a primordial instinct. Same with fish -- I never regret or worry about spearing or hooking a fish and cooking it over an open fire.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Zink Money Maker goose call and a Redfield spotting scope....My wife and kids were good to me.:grin:


----------



## bowgy

johnnycake said:


> I got some happy kids, and the "joy" of being "responsible" and saving up down payment money.
> 
> I asked for an ice fishing tent and a .22, but I guess Santa didn't appreciate my dreams of shooting his reindeer next year.


No worries johnnycake, I took care of it for you since I didn't draw a tag this past year.


----------



## bowgy

A big dent in "bowgy's going back to Alaska Fishing Account", went with the wife, daughter, son in law and grand kids to Disney World and the surrounding attractions, Kennedy Space Center, Cocoa Beach, etc. etc.

Now I can say, "been there, done that, don't need to go again".

The 70's and 80's were nice though when it was in the 20's here, temperature-wise.


----------



## johnnycake

bowgy said:


> A big dent in "bowgy's going back to Alaska Fishing Account", went with the wife, daughter, son in law and grand kids to Disney World and the surrounding attractions, Kennedy Space Center, Cocoa Beach, etc. etc.
> 
> Now I can say, "been there, done that, don't need to go again".


That one had to hurt!


----------



## Clarq

Dunkem said:


> Ok lets hear what ya all got.


I got fat.

:\\Ou:


----------



## middlefork

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/14-muzzleloaders/167762-noob-question.html#post1748978


----------



## bowgy

johnnycake said:


> That one had to hurt!


Yep, it's pretty expensive down there, probably put the Alaska trip off till the summer of 2018. Oh well, all's good. Put everything on the Cabela's Visa so I just have to enjoy the points.


----------



## CPAjeff

I got to see the happiness and excitement in my kids eyes and in their voices when they came in my wife and I's room screaming, "Santa came!"


----------



## .45

Santa was very generous with the firearms last year...Can't list them all here, the wife might see. But, he did bring a Browning White Gold 6.5 Creedmoor just before Christmas. 

What a nice guy !


----------



## bow_dude

My wife got a 250 to 700 zoom camera lens, a heated hoodie and some misc. goodies. I ended up with a Vexilar FLX 28 fish finder, mats for my new truck, some wool shirts and a under quilt for my hammock. The kids and grandkids made a good haul however. We get the most joy from giving to them, although when we have a good business year, we don't skimp on ourselves.


----------



## sawsman

Underwear. Too small. :neutral:



.


----------



## DallanC

bow_dude said:


> My wife got a 250 to 700 zoom camera lens,


Oh wow. Does she use a FX or DX camera body? The reach of a 700mm on a DX body would be crazy.

-DallanC


----------



## cedaryotes

some lovin, and a shirt... both were a size to big.. hehe


----------



## Bax*

cedaryotes said:


> some lovin


Clearly you are young. That all goes away later on ;-)


----------



## 35whelen

Bear spray, 12 mountain house dinners and a new camelback.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Got to spend what will very likely be the last Christmas with my cancer-stricken father-in-law and my first couple of deer tags for 2017. -------SS


----------



## 2full

Cedaryotes: mine was a size too small ;-)

I got a new pair of nice binos, a nice meat grinder, the usual shirts, underwear, etc. 
The grandkids make a haul as usual. 
Was a nice couple of days.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I got a bunch of flies, too bad the river is currently frozen. :|


----------



## Catherder

Clothes and gift cards/cash. Now I need to decide between a new fish finder and a new hunting knife I need.*-HELP!-*


----------



## cedaryotes

Bax* said:


> Clearly you are young. That all goes away later on ;-)


Well, more time to go hike and hunt then I suppose...:grin:


----------



## cedaryotes

2full said:


> Cedaryotes: mine was a size too small ;-)


That one made me snort my coffee out my nose, funny stuff!


----------



## wyogoob

A new coffee bean/spice grinder and a guided Bighorn Sheep hunt.

I got the guided Bighorn Sheep hunt present early, in the fall. It is my Christmas present for 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020 and 2021.

.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## 2full

I know the feeling Wyogoob. 
My birthday and father's day are very close together. 
My cabin was was my birthday and father's day combined present for the rest of my life. 

Worth every bit of it. 

As far as the lovin' going away....... it comes back later. :mrgreen:


----------



## gdog

bow_dude said:


> My wife got a 250 to 700 zoom camera lens


What lens is that? That would be pretty cool!


----------



## riptheirlips

bowgy said:


> Yep, it's pretty expensive down there, probably put the Alaska trip off till the summer of 2018. Oh well, all's good. Put everything on the Cabela's Visa so I just have to enjoy the points.


What will happen to our points when Bass Pro takes over?? Any idea


----------



## riptheirlips

I got the pleasure of spending the day watching step kids, grand kid open and enjoy. One was a Eagle Scout Henry I found at Don's Hobby Guns in Nebraska, the boy loved that one. Then the look on a 15 year olds face when he is wanting those high price fancy Nike or Adidas tennis shoes. Well I took them out of the box and put a 3 dollar pair same size boat shoes I seen at Wal Mart. All of a sudden he said they were the wrong size, even the look on his mothers face was priceless. 3 Hours later I let him open another present. It was great.


----------



## bowgy

riptheirlips said:


> What will happen to our points when Bass Pro takes over?? Any idea


Hopefully they will let us use them at either store.:?


----------



## wyogoob

Bump


----------



## taxidermist

I got a headache....Guess I had to much Wild Turkey.:x


----------



## backcountry

The vegan turkey dinner is always two gifts in one


----------



## DallanC

AGC Kiss MAX bino case 8)









-DallanC


----------



## Ray

New gun safe, some new targets (pictured below) new waders, duck decoys, 150 rounds 5.56 and clothing


----------



## BigT

I got a couple hoodies, a pair of gloves, and some new wireless ear buds for the gym....

But before Christmas we were finishing three bedrooms in the basement in a new house we just moved into. We'd hired a person we knew.. I helped which saved us quite a bit of money... So the pre-Christmas gift was the Outdoorsman window mount, and a new Benchmade hunting knife... 

Kids made out of it all pretty well though.


----------



## JerryH

New furnace. New water softener 3 days later & I replumbed my mechanical room.

Not by choice


----------



## backcountry

New St Croix ice rod that I love. We intentionally kept it a light this year to save money for our bebe's arrival.


----------



## shaner

Jerry,
You must have been on the naughty list!


----------



## Brettski7

First Lite:

Corrugate Guide Pant
Fuse Long John Pant
Shale Touch Hybrid Glove
Kiln Hoody
Lo Pro Hat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Vortex Diamondback 10X50
Danner uninsulated pronghorns
30 OZ coffee tumbler :mrgreen:


----------



## BigT

Brettski7 said:


> First Lite:
> 
> Corrugate Guide Pant
> Fuse Long John Pant
> Shale Touch Hybrid Glove
> Kiln Hoody
> Lo Pro Hat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll like those pants! I've got a couple pair now.. My favorite pant by a long shot.. The Corrugate jacket is pretty sweet too!


----------



## Brettski7

BigT said:


> You'll like those pants! I've got a couple pair now.. My favorite pant by a long shot.. The Corrugate jacket is pretty sweet too!


I have the Brooks down Jacket so I can pack it easy. Getting the Sawtooth hybrid next.

They are kind of noisy but that won't really matter.

I have the AEROWOOL hoody, wool liner gloves, some other gloves, the rain gear, wool beanie, light wool neck gaitor also. I was wearing my Marmot hiking pants for the season and figured it's time to get some dedicated hunting pants, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

